# Howdy Forum



## Softscience (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello from the Pacific Northwest. 

I am the world's worst story teller. 

I do a lot of technical report writing in my line of work, and while I'm alright at that, having to do it on an almost daily basis has shattered whatever creative literary talent I may have once possessed. Believe me, it wasn't much to begin with. 

In any case, I have had a yearning to do some creative writing for fun, but I've discovered that I can not tell an interesting story. Or rather, I can't seem to develop a plot. I can set up a scenario for a story, a vignette if you will, but I never do know where to go with it. 

I hope you all could give me a much needed hand. 


bestest,
SS


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome SS I find that coming up with ideas for stories is relatively easy, it's just like putting your daydreams into words.  But then making them plot-tight is the tricky bit, so yes, I understand what you're saying.  There's some nice writing in this forum, so reading a few pieces by others might be a good place to start.


----------



## Softscience (Jul 13, 2011)

What? No easy answers?! 

I kid, I kid. 

I do hope that you lot can be the inspiration and guidance I need to hammer some of my ideas out. I look forward to participating


----------



## Hawke (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey, SS. Welcome to the community. No doubt you'll find plenty of inspiration and guidance on the forums. Enjoy!


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello SS. WF is a good spot, good input, good all around. Hope you enjoy it. Welcome.


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello SS. Being with fellow writers would motivate you. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, SS.


Nickie


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi SS, welcome to WF. 

Try a genre-less, literary style, character driven instead of plot driven.

I'm working on that, though you still need some plot, just not Dan Brown-esque

Scott

:coffeescreen:


----------



## Foxee (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome, SS! A good place for practicing storytelling and all the good stuff that goes into it is Literary Maneuvers. You'll find it under 'challenges and prompts' here on WF. Hope you enjoy your time here and learn all you desire.  ~Foxee


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 14, 2011)

Hullo Soft  Welcome!!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to WF Softscience :hi:


----------



## Softscience (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks all for the warm welcome.


----------



## theorphan (Jul 15, 2011)

Aderyn said:


> Welcome SS I find that coming up with ideas for stories is relatively easy, it's just like putting your daydreams into words.  But then making them plot-tight is the tricky bit, so yes, I understand what you're saying.  There's some nice writing in this forum, so reading a few pieces by others might be a good place to start.


I actually somewhat dissagree with the part about making the plot is hard.  Sometimes I find putting a day dream into words the hardest part of writing because my day dream only goes so far then I am not always sure where to go from there.

Anyways though, welcome SS.  I hope you enjoy the forums


----------



## Gumby (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome SS!


----------

